# How many other night riders are there on here?



## Panter (6 Nov 2008)

As title?


----------



## KitsuneAndy (6 Nov 2008)

I'm starting to ride at night now.

One Fenix L2D doesn't really hold up off road though (although for the money I'm amazed by it).


----------



## zimzum42 (7 Nov 2008)

There's only one Hasselhoff!!!!!

I ride mostly at night, mainly cos of work hours, but also cos it's too flippin hot during the day!


----------



## gavintc (7 Nov 2008)

I think night riding is safer than day riding. Your lights make drivers notice you.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (7 Nov 2008)

I prefer riding at night.


----------



## DJ (7 Nov 2008)

Rhythm Thief said:


> I prefer riding at night.




+1


----------



## mr Mag00 (7 Nov 2008)

i have in the past, not much atm, but wonder on to the road at this time of the year.


----------



## yorkshiregoth (7 Nov 2008)

+2


----------



## palinurus (7 Nov 2008)

Normally only for commuting and shopping etc. although increasingly I'll take the long route home even in the dark.


----------



## And (7 Nov 2008)

+1

Both on road and off road - offroad I particulary enjoy sections of singletrack in the forestry commision near where I live. 

I thoroughly recommend the Exposure 'Race' LED light for this purpose.


----------



## Panter (7 Nov 2008)

Actually I meant off-road riders, hence posting in this section 


Mind you, night riding on the road is fun too


----------



## Steve Austin (7 Nov 2008)

Yep i ride in the woods at night. Scares the life out of me everytime


----------



## Renard (8 Nov 2008)

Not done any for a while. Usually go a run round the local woods. Watch out for roots though. Once did a spectacular face plant after a front wheel wash out and took a nice chunk out of my chin.


----------



## Kirstie (9 Nov 2008)

Yes. Done it for years, and done all-night races too. It's pretty good fun, but not partaken for a while...


----------



## Rhythm Thief (9 Nov 2008)

Rhythm Thief said:


> I prefer riding at night.



Sorry, I was talking about on - road stuff. I never noticed it was in this bit of the forum.


----------



## trio25 (9 Nov 2008)

Yes, although I get scared on my own I am often found on the moors at night on my own.


----------



## User482 (10 Nov 2008)

Yep, go out on a club ride on Monday nights. Some "interesting" sights in the woods near Bristol once it gets dark!


----------



## Globalti (11 Nov 2008)

Also been doing it for years. Some of my most memorable rides have been at night. Recently bought a really good HID light but haven't been out much this Autumn as I'm fed up with the mud and can't afford to keep replacing chainrings, chains etc.


----------



## bonk man (16 Nov 2008)

lots of MTBers in Malvern take to the hills after dark..... I ride with a small group on Thursday nights and often come across large groups of riders hurtling about. 
If anyone fancies joining us you are more than welcome. 6 pm at the Barnards Green bus shelter and out for about 2 hrs which is within the limit of most peoples battery packs though my mates lights died the other night with hilarious consequences.....slither slither arg bloody hell etc... 

Good fun...............


----------



## bikevigilante (16 Nov 2008)

its alright riding at night but no matter how many or how good my lights are cars seem to think ah b------- its only a bike and pull out, this is why i am in the process of making the world more aware if these idiots.


----------



## MichaelM (16 Nov 2008)

bikevigilante said:


> its alright riding at night but no matter how many or how good my lights are cars seem to think ah b------- its only a bike and pull out, this is why i am in the process of making the world more aware if these idiots.



The past week or so I've been out at night on the country lanes - at first with just a Fenix L2D on the bars and had the same experience as you.

I then mounted it on my helmet. I've found that if I aim it roughly at the drivers side of the car they pull over and stop to let me pass.


----------



## barq (17 Nov 2008)

I've done the trails at Coed y Brenin a few times at night. Its scary and seems _far_ more technical than normal. But the Surrey Hills at night is my usual. I particularly enjoy riding through the forests - love that tunnel of light effect.


----------



## madm00se (8 Dec 2008)

I ride at night-but not as much as I should do.  Knackered my DH's home made lights (well the battery anyway) on last ride nr baildon/bingley-I don't know, it was dark & I was lost (with 15 other riders!!) Set of batteries on aren't supposed to be run down completely, and I didn't realise the length of ride & ran them down. Oops, DH NOT impressed, but he didn't warn me NOT to run the batteries down, so what's a girl to do?!!!!


----------



## Bodger (8 Dec 2008)

I used to. Used to enjoy it too.
But just can't get on with the bit afterwards....stood in the back garden in the dark and cold and wet, trying to clean a filthy bike before it is allowed back into the house. And that was when I had the easy to clean SS, now I've one of those complicated geared things that picks up dirt and crud like nobody's buisiness.


----------



## Globalti (8 Dec 2008)

Yeah, like I wrote earlier... it got to be a ball-ache cleaning off all the muck then stripping off in a freezing garage then eating something then having a shower then getting moaned at for coming to bed so late.... I dream of those cool dry nights when you got home and could just chuck the bike in a corner. This has been the shittiest summer I can ever remember.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Dec 2008)

I love riding at night in the summer time on country lanes you see all the wild life really amazing


----------



## trio25 (8 Dec 2008)

It takes me five minutes to clean the bike before it comes in the house, that's why I ride a singlespeed - I was going to say in the winter but this summer as well - the geared bike used to take ages. It's also what I like about riding from home.


----------



## bonk man (11 Dec 2008)

We went up the Malverns tonight, bloomin freezing but at least the mud was minimal. I have been using the cross bike at night so it is even more exciting than normal, no get out of trouble boingy forks for me..... 
I bumped into [ not literally ] an Mtber the other night and his jaw dropped when he saw the drop bars and skinny wheel... love it


----------



## wyno70 (16 Dec 2008)

Living on the edge of Eping forest, I have done quite a bit of running in the forest after dark and having just myself soem new lights, have started to do some night riding too.

I really enjoy it but is it just me, or...................

Do other people get spooked by odd noises too and suddenly find a new burst of speed all the way home???????


----------



## mr Mag00 (16 Dec 2008)

hahahahaaaaa


----------



## Bodger (17 Dec 2008)

> Do other people get spooked by odd noises too and suddenly find a new burst of speed all the way home???????



Got knocked of by an owl once...the rest of the ride was a little nervous and frenetic!

On another occasion in some deserted woods I burst through some trees and found my self suddenly illuminated by mega-spot lights and surrounded by a load of paramilitaries murdering one of their number. Turned out to be a shoot for a TV program but boy was my heart beating double time for a while after.


----------



## trio25 (17 Dec 2008)

I was so scared the other week, there was a flash and I assumed someone was taking photos of me on the moors, even when thunder followed I still was looking around all the time!


----------



## newbiebiker (2 Jan 2009)

trio25 said:


> I was so scared the other week, there was a flash and I assumed someone was taking photos of me on the moors, even when thunder followed I still was looking around all the time!




That's funny


----------



## trio25 (2 Jan 2009)

The thing is I still wonder.....


----------



## globalfish (25 Jan 2009)

A badger nearly took me out as I went down a steep gradient one night. Luckily i spotted it with the Hope HID but was still a bit close for comfort. Those frosty nights when everything is sparkling make it worthwhile cycling off-road at night.
But who's eyes are they in the bushes? What's that spooky sound? Yikes, I'm outta here...Ha ha ha


----------



## wyno70 (27 Jan 2009)

Friday night was an eventful one, a puncture in the middle of Epping forest in pitch black was interesting, get it fixed, on my way, then hurtling down a steep hill that I know well but it was slippier than usual due to the rain, all of a sudden 4 Roe deer jump out about 25 yards in front of me, I couldn't really do alot because of my speed and the mud (yes stupid I know) any avoidance tactics would have put me deep into the trees. Luckily for me the last one hopped out the way just a I was bracing myself, missed it by about 3 feet. Needless to say the brown stuff on my shorts wasn't mud!!!! As if that wasn't enough, I'd just got to the top of a very big hill, sat back in the seat and relaxed a bit, as you do and some bloke stepped out of the bushes and shouted boo at me. What the **** he was doing there I don't know but I didn't hang around to find out!!!!
That was my adrenaline fix for the weekend sorted!
I'm thinking maybe a cycling buddy would be a good idea for forest night rides in future!!!!


----------



## Globalti (30 Jan 2009)

One night a couple of years back we came a cross a bunch of quite young girls in a wood, who were all very evidently drunk as skunks. A bit of banter followed but they were so abusively stupid that we didn't hang around. I couldn't help wondering aloud who would get the blame if one of those girls got assaulted....


----------



## Panter (30 Jan 2009)

We've just moved premises at work and I did my first commute this week. Ok, so it was on the road and doesn't really apply in the same way but one of the roads I take is very narrow and twisty as it winds over the North Downs ands ends up passing through some very dark woods.

The weird crashing and screeching noises coupled with my slight target fixation, trying to focus on the intense beam of my light in the mist did wonders for my cadence


----------

